
Connect Your App to Multiple Messaging Channels with the W3C Open Standard - killix
https://github.com/broidHQ/integrations
======
killix
Broid integrations unify 18 messaging plateforms integrations with W3C
standard (Activity Streams 2.0). All the features (location, image, video,
diaporama) are supported. We would really appreciate if you have any feedback
on it.

